# Group rides in Philly & Harrisburg



## dw67 (Mar 31, 2008)

I will be in Philly (near Manyunk) and Harrisburg the first weekend of September. Looking for a group ride in both towns. Tried to search the web and came up with nothing. Thanks


----------



## fightnut (Oct 20, 2009)

You can check out the Central Bucks Bicycling Club

I haven't ridden with them yet, so I'm not sure if you're required to be a member or if you can just show up to a ride. Shoot them an e-mail and see.


----------



## axionn (Jun 17, 2008)

Where in Harrisburg will you be? East Shore, West Shore?

http://www.harrisburgbicycleclub.org/index.php?option=com_jcalpro&view=calendar&Itemid=106


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

Try Philly Bike Club. They have regular rides and special rides.

http://phillybikeclub.org


http://phillybikeclub.org/newbcp/rides/weekly


http://phillybikeclub.org/newbcp/rides/calendar


----------



## Wilierit (Oct 31, 2005)

Group rides from Tuesdays and Thursdays @ 6p.m.>100 Aster Dr. Harrisburg Pa.
Pace is 18-20mph. Should still be going in Sept.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

*Cadence*

I believe Cadence in Manayunk has a weekend group ride. Stop in and look at all their pretty stuff.

-Smarty


----------

